# 9 week old pup with fever??



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

How can I tell if a pup has a fever or not? It's been quite awhile since I tended a pup this young; and I'm concerned.

Valentina is not active, though she was this morning. She is laying down and her nose feels warm and dry to me, though it feels warm and moist to David.

Her vet appointment is set for next Wednesday; but do I need to take her in now?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would take his temp...here is a link on how.. and a quick quote: 
http://puppies.about.com/od/OwnerPuppyCare/a/Temperature.htm

Your puppy's temperature refers to the body's warmth as measured by a thermometer. An adult dog's normal body temperature ranges from 99 to 102.5 degrees.

But a newborn puppy can't regulate body temperature. Without Mom-Dog's warmth, the pup's temperature may fall between 92 to 97 degrees. A body temperature either higher or lower than these normal ranges can indicate a health problem.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

Just went out to barn to get thermometer and Valentina got up and woofed at me. I picked her up, cuddled a little and sat her in front of the fresh water. She drank some, then peed, returned and drank some more, then started to play. She is now eating her puppy food. (I feel like a new mother worrying over the tiniest things!)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

that just makes you a good mommy : )


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

ROFL thanks Happybleats. It also gives me ulcers!


----------

